# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درمورد انواع دانشگاه ها و دوره ها

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام به همگی  
دوستان آیا ارزش مدرک به دانشگاه که درس میخونی یا دوره ایه که شرکت میکنی ؟
( اینی که میپرسم کلی هست اصلا ربطی به رشته های خاصی نیست ) 
مثلا من حسابداری روزانه دانشکده شهید شمسی پور بخونم 
یا همونو غیرانتفاعی علم فرهنگ تهران
فرقی هست ایا ؟
چون ببینید الان سطح و کیفیت دانشگاه علم فرهنگ از شمسی پور خیلی بهتره 
شمسی پور از دانشگاه های قدیمی ایرانه ولی اوضاعش اصلا خوب نیست امکاناتشو اینا(https://virgool.io/Yare-moallem/%D8%AA%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%81%D9%86%DB%8C-%D9%88-%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%81%D9%87-%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B4%D9%85%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D9%88%D8%B1-tsipyfh2eha)
خواستم ببینم ایا کیفیت همه روزانه ها خوبه ؟ یا یه سری دانشگاه داریم با اینکه روزانه نیستن( غیر انتفاعی و...) ولی کیفیت و امکانات خیلی بهتری دارن 
و ایا این دانشگاه ها ارزش مدرکشون میتونه بالاتر از روزانه باشه ؟؟

از لحاظ هزینه دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی چطورن ؟ بیشتر از شبانه ؟ بیشتر از ازاد؟

من خودم شخصا سردرگرم شدم موضوع اینه که من میخوام کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی ناپیوسته بدم رشته حسابداری و هدفم دانشگاه روزانه بود ولی با این چیزایی که دیدم بیشتر شبیه ندامتگاه هستند 
.
با خودم گفتم برم غیر انتفاعی لااقل از دوره تحصیلم لذت ببرم ( من ادم پرتی نیستم بخدا معدل کاردانیم تا الان 19/06 شده ترم اخرم ولی خوب دلم میخواد صرف نظر از تحصیل کردنم با چن دوست اشنا بشم یه کم بگردم ( مثل بقیه دانشجو های دنیا) ولی اینطور که میبینم اصلا نیست (لااقلش توروزانه ها ندیدم)

از تمام دوستانی که تجربه دارن / اطلاعاتشون قویه/ و..... ممنون میشم نظرتون / پیشنهادتون بدید 
مرسی ازهمتون




ویرایش: اصلاح لینک بالا 
_https://virgool.io/Yare-moallem/%D8%...1-tsipyfh2ehap_

_

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _سلام به همگی  
> دوستان آیا ارزش مدرک به دانشگاه که درس میخونی یا دوره ایه که شرکت میکنی ؟
> ( اینی که میپرسم کلی هست اصلا ربطی به رشته های خاصی نیست ) 
> مثلا من حسابداری روزانه دانشکده شهید شمسی پور بخونم 
> یا همونو غیرانتفاعی علم فرهنگ تهران
> فرقی هست ایا ؟
> چون ببینید الان سطح و کیفیت دانشگاه علم فرهنگ از شمسی پور خیلی بهتره 
> شمسی پور از دانشگاه های قدیمی ایرانه ولی اوضاعش اصلا خوب نیست امکاناتشو اینا(https://virgool.io/Yare-moallem/%D8%AA%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%81%D9%86%DB%8C-%D9%88-%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%81%D9%87-%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B4%D9%85%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D9%88%D8%B1-tsipyfh2eha)
> خواستم ببینم ایا کیفیت همه روزانه ها خوبه ؟ یا یه سری دانشگاه داریم با اینکه روزانه نیستن( غیر انتفاعی و...) ولی کیفیت و امکانات خیلی بهتری دارن 
> ...






سلام سید ، اقا پسر همسایه بغلی ما که عین داداشم میمونه 99 کنکو فنی حرفه ای داد (  دیپلم  حسابداری از هنرستان داشت)  حسابداری مالیاتی تبریز ( واقع در منظریه)  و یدونه هم اشتباه نکنم حسابداری انبار ( شمسی پور ) در اومده بود . 
از اتفاق هم دوستش این موقیعت رو داشت ! ، پسر همسایه ما به خاطر دلایلی تبریز رو زد ( شهر خودمون) ولی دوستش شمسی پور رو انتخاب کرده ! حسن قضیه این این بودش که من هم باهاش برای مدارک و گواهی نظام وظیفه باهاش رفتم دانشگاه 
دانشگاه میشه گفت از لحاظ امکانات عالی نبود اما طوری هم نبود به کم کسری بخوری ( هم از لحاظ محیط دانشگاه و هم از لحاظ ساختمان و ابزار ) و دانشگاه انطور که من دیدم فقط مال پسران بودش 
از 18 بهمن هم کلاس هاشون شروع شده در برخی از دروس اموزش انلاین دارند . ولی در بیشترش هم تدریس انچنانی نیست ( ورودی بهمن 99 بود - نیمسال دوم) 
همین یه چند روز پیش دوستش رو هم ازش خبر گرفتم چون یه جورایی تو استخر اینا اشنا شده بودیم باهم ! گفتش که وضیعت دانشگاهش جوری که میخواست نشده و راضی نیستش و قصد داره انصراف بده و از موقیت شغلی که براش ایجاد شده ( دیجیکالا- کارکنان انبار)  استفاده بکنه 

اطلاع دقیقی از مقایسه خود دانشگاه تهران شمسی پور و تبریز ندارم اما فی واقع تا به الان تبریز عملکرد مناسبی داشته تا اونجا انچنان که من از دوستم پرس جو کردم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_UP_

----------

